# State of Illinois



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 14, 2020)

I just received my notice that my trailer plates need their new sticker. The renewal cost has gone up from $18.00 a year to $118.00 a year. That's the new cost of trailers up to 3000 pounds. That's just wrong!


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Mar 14, 2020)

No that's just Illinois.

You really should be mad about your property taxes. 3X what they would be in Iowa.


----------



## Scott F (Mar 14, 2020)

I’ve got 2 boats with trailers so I got hit twice. The state is broke. They gotta pay for stuff somehow. I get them back though. Now that I’m retired, I don’t have to pay any state income tax on my retirement benefits and income.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 14, 2020)

Scott F said:


> I’ve got 2 boats with trailers so I got hit twice. The state is broke. They gotta pay for stuff somehow. I get them back though. Now that I’m retired, I don’t have to pay any state income tax on my retirement benefits and income.


I have two trailers now and possibly a third. I might need to rethink my plans.


----------



## KMixson (Mar 16, 2020)

Scott F said:


> I’ve got 2 boats with trailers so I got hit twice. The state is broke. They gotta pay for stuff somehow. I get them back though. Now that I’m retired, I don’t have to pay any state income tax on my retirement benefits and income.



As of yet. You wait. They are coming for you.


----------



## Midwesterner (Apr 11, 2020)

They reap what they sow. Closing all of the states lakes and hunting sites due to Covid is going to hurt the DNR badly.

They're already underfunded and they'll likely cut staff as a result.

The trailer plate increase is asinine, especially for something I only use three to four months out of the year.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 11, 2020)

The Governor of Illinois is giving everyone who's plates and drivers license expire while the stay at home order is in effect a 90 day extension on renewals. In Illinois all small trailer plates expire the last day of April. I won't need to renew my trailer plates until the last day of July now. But still a $100 increase with the economy the way it is now.


----------



## Blkrvrbart (Apr 12, 2020)

I have a few trailers myself. When you work and play off of trailers $100 per trailer increase is a lot. I’m thinking about putting a pintle hitch on the boat trailer with a slow moving vehicle sign on it. Think I’ll run the idea past my buddy who’s a county deputy first.


----------



## jethro (May 27, 2020)

Wow, I wonder what my 30 foot enclosed snowmobile trailer would cost in Illinois? 8500lb GVWR.


----------



## Brian121804 (May 29, 2020)

jethro said:


> Wow, I wonder what my 30 foot enclosed snowmobile trailer would cost in Illinois? 8500lb GVWR.



$206, If you really want to get fleeced pull it through a toll gate. :shock:


----------



## LDUBS (May 30, 2020)

kdgrills said:


> jethro said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I wonder what my 30 foot enclosed snowmobile trailer would cost in Illinois? 8500lb GVWR.
> ...



I get charged $15 at toll bridges because of the boat trailer. Shoot, I'm just an old dude pulling a light tin boat, but they don't care. Anyway, I have to admit our trailer registration fees are pretty reasonable compared to Illinois. Yours are kind of crazy.


----------



## jethro (Jun 1, 2020)

kdgrills said:


> jethro said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I wonder what my 30 foot enclosed snowmobile trailer would cost in Illinois? 8500lb GVWR.
> ...



Oh, that's about what I would pay in NH. Maybe less, even.

But you get hosed on small boats. I pay like $15 for my little tin.


----------



## turbotodd (Aug 11, 2020)

Sure glad I don't live in Illinois. Or Kalifornia. Or Nevada. Or DC. Or anywhere in the NE although Maine is really pretty certain times of the year. Nice to visit, but don't stay long.

My friend lives near Sparta, and sold his boat, for this reason alone. Said if he uses it once a year (which is about all he used it), it was gonna cost him $118 to use it that one time, plus bait, fuel, and everything else. Not worth it, to him, and the DNR doesn't give a rat's backside if the local (to him) lakes are worth going to or not. The $118 registration fee cost more than the boat was worth but the state doesn't care about that. They're seeing dollar signs. Wonder how many boat/trailer are running around with no registration because of the high cost??

They say the state is broke. I wonder why?

Guess I have it good here.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 11, 2020)

Or those with several small trailer and using one plate and swapping it to which trailer is being used.
Not that I know anyone that would do such a thing.


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 11, 2020)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Or those with several small trailer and using one plate and swapping it to which trailer is being used.
> Not that I know anyone that would do such a thing.



License plate for my trailer has been setting under the seat of my truck for several months. Good thing I use small safety chains when I mount the plate otherwise it would have been setting along the road somewhere. Haha. I just ordered another bracket.


----------



## FormerParatrooper (Aug 16, 2020)

I am waiting to see what the watercraft renewal stickers will be after they think we over the trailer fees. 

I am glad the FOID and CCW fees didn't get raised, yet.


----------



## FormerParatrooper (Jun 13, 2021)

State legislature admitted they made a mistake by raising trailer fee's, supposedly they were not to increase. So they "fixed" that mistake and 
$36 is the new fee. So what about us who paid the extortion?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 13, 2021)

FormerParatrooper said:


> State legislature admitted they made a mistake by raising trailer fee's, supposedly they were not to increase. So they "fixed" that mistake and
> $36 is the new fee. So what about us who paid the extortion?



I had not heard of this. When did it happen?
I paid the $118.00 twice. Is there going to be a class action suit?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 13, 2021)

I did a quick google search.
For $118.00 you get a permanent life time plate. Trailers under 3000 pounds it goes back to $18.00.


----------



## bplayer405 (Jun 14, 2021)

I doubt they'll lower their $150 for title transfer. I bought a used boat w/trailer, a small atv trailer, a used truck and re-registered another vehicle so far this year = well over a grand. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian121804 (Jun 14, 2021)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> I did a quick google search.
> For $118.00 you get a permanent life time plate. Trailers under 3000 pounds it goes back to $18.00.



I don't believe that's accurate. SB58 (which, among other things, brings the TA plate to $36) is what just passed at the end of session on 5/30.

What you're referencing appears to be HB5306?
The last action on that was 1/31, "session sine die".


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 14, 2021)

The Illinois secretary of state's web site list the TA plate at $18.00.


----------



## bplayer405 (Jun 14, 2021)

I don't think they ever changed the actual price ($100 more) on their website.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 14, 2021)

Even as broke as Illinois is I'm sure they updated that.


----------



## Brian121804 (Jun 14, 2021)

https://cyberdriveillinois.com/departments/vehicles/license_plate_guide/truck_and_trailer_plates/ta_trailer.html


----------



## bplayer405 (Jun 14, 2021)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Even as broke as Illinois is I'm sure they updated that.


You're right, they did update it. With quarterly price adjustments. Still shows prices based on $118 registration fee...

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 14, 2021)

Go to Departments, then vehicles, then fees.


----------



## ktoelke54 (Jun 30, 2021)

Montana is about $50 for permanent trailer plates-once and done. Same with the boat, permanent registration. And no sales tax, but don’t bother moving up here! Nasty winters, just horrible, and bears, snakes and Californians! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 30, 2021)

ktoelke54 said:


> Montana is about $50 for permanent trailer plates-once and done. Same with the boat, permanent registration. And no sales tax, but don’t bother moving up here! Nasty winters, just horrible, and bears, snakes and Californians!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Haha, you should be worried. A lot of those folks that leave California because of the high cost turn right around and start to create the same issues in their new location.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 14, 2021)

I was in the secretary of state office today.
I asked what the cost to renew a TA trailer plate was. It's still $118.00.


----------



## old_fart (Jul 20, 2021)

ktoelke54 said:


> Nasty winters, just horrible, and bears, snakes and Californians!



Forgot the Lions & Tigers 

-W


----------



## bplayer405 (Jul 29, 2021)

Prices for registration have changed, but won't go into effect until 2022...

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

